
US officials remove Black Panther's Wakanda from list of trading partners - abeppu
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/18/wakanda-usda-trade-agriculture-black-panther
======
abeppu
Of course one should have tooling that makes it hard to accidentally push
testing resources out to production.

But if you mess it up, why shouldn't your test resources make someone who
discovers them smile?

